# Clueless



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm doing some temporary work for this guy. Yesterday I watched him dump 1/2 a quart of thinner down the wash sink of his shop, as he told me..."ehh, the water comes from the city anyway".

What the..?

Who cares where the water comes from, or goes for that matter...

I was suprised, to say the least, that there are people out there who do this so casually.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

That's pretty irresponsible

This sort of thing comes up whenever I discuss disposal of old solvents out here
Last time I checked, it was over $700 to dispose of a 55 gal. drum of the stuff 
My point is that high a price tag on proper disposal is actually encouraging painters to use such practices...even with our (armed) Environmental Police force (not kidding...we have them...and they have guns)

Interestingly enough, the old solvents actually get sold...mostly to China
(Along with the old lead batteries and computer monitors to be made into cheap Hello Kitty earrings sold at Wal*Mart for our little ones)


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

It's pretty hard to stop someone from taking the easy way out when 86'ing a small amount of solvent products...
A settling container might be best if using frequently.

We don't use much, it's expensive... If we have some out, remains get used for progressive cleaning.


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

slickshift said:


> My point is that high a price tag on proper disposal is actually encouraging painters to use such practices...


That's a good point.

I keep several 5-gal settling containers and reuse the stuff once it's clear.
I've thought about this and it would be nice if paint stores (or someplace) served as a collection point, maybe with some minimal fee, and the city or town made a regular pickup. 

A sidenote: Years ago, I guy I used to work with built a new house. Under one corner of the garage floor slab, he dug a pit, filled it with gravel, and ran a pipe up through the garage floor (before the floor was poured). That's where he disposed of his used motor oil (he did his own oil changes). I lost touch with him years ago, but I've occasionally wondered if the floating oil found its way out to the yard...or soaked into the concrete.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Good luck with your friend Tom - hopefully he doesn't have an oil burner - EPA guys love to do tests for leaks into surrounding soil whenever you get a new oil tank installed. I've seen houses lifted off their foundations and the entire foundation busted apart and a 'crater' of earth dug below then entire house - looking for all traces of oil spill for removal. Not a smart move.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

OW...


----------



## FHI Decks & Windows (Apr 18, 2007)

slickshift said:


> our (armed) Environmental Police force (not kidding...we have them...and they have guns)


Guns, pickup trucks, boats.............they have all of the toys! Our local one checks on our lake every week or so during the summer. It's sort of sad that nobody will let him launch his boat (no public launch). I'm glad they give them guns, if someone was dumping oil in my lake I much rather have a gun totting super trooper hunt them down. I hear they are a little harsh on the cape, giving tickets for 4 wheeling on the beaches without a permit?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

*Yup...don't ride the beaches*

Well, yes...sort of ironic that they drive big pickups (more greenhouse gas emissions than cars)
And they drive ATVs and Dirt Bikes so they can keep the ATVs and Dirt Bikes off the beaches and out of the woods
They also aren't technically part of the police force and not under the police guidelines for giving chase or shooting at you
The EP have no Miranda rule...lol (but really, they don't)

If I want to drive an ATV or Dirt Bike on the miles of Dirt Bike/ATV trails behind my house, I have to become an EP

Can you smell the irony?


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Well, yes...sort of ironic that they drive big pickups (more greenhouse gas emissions than cars)
> And they drive ATVs and Dirt Bikes so they can keep the ATVs and Dirt Bikes off the beaches and out of the woods
> They also aren't technically part of the police force and not under the police guidelines for giving chase or shooting at you
> The EP have no Miranda rule...lol (but really, they don't)
> ...


do they have a good benefit package? :jester:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Rich said:


> do they have a good benefit package?


Yes...they are the only ones who get to drive drive ATVs and Dirt Bikes on Cape Cod...and they get to carry guns and chase any other people that are driving ATVs and Dirt Bikes and shoot at them

Now THAT'S a benefits package!


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Badges? We don't need no stinking badges!


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Should'a put a funnel in his gob and poured it down his throat  

The bloke is a  idiot!!! (Starts with F.. and ends with ..ing).


mistcoat


----------

